# Cold weather/snow time limit?



## uncool (Feb 12, 2010)

We live in Minnesota and just welcomed 1.5 year old Lucy into our home. She has been great on walks through the snow and ice. 

What are the safe limits for the amount of cold weather exposure a GR can handle? What is the coldest temp a GR can safely handle? How long can a GR be out when the temp is around 30F with lots of snow?

What are some warning signs that she is done with the cold?

I want to take her through some wooded trails this weekend but don't want to endanger her health.

Thank you.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. There are many here who live in the colder spots in the world. I'm sure they will give you good info. My pups love the snow and cold!!! They stay out for longer periods of time in the winter than in the summer. We don't get as cold as you though.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Our dogs love the snow and don't seem to mind the cold. During our spell of very cold temps (ie. -25), we continued to take the dogs out for their walks ....usually 30-45 minutes at a time. I'm sure they would have been happy to be outside as long as we were. It was always me who dragged them inside because I didn't want them to catch a cold!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I echo the other posters... Goldens LOVE snow and cold weather. Flora would spend hours outside back home when we had ton of snow and it was 25 degrees outside. They're crazy animals.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I really don't know the answer... but judging from Junior.... your Golden could well out last you being outside. :lol: I've see him go outside in the cold and snow and stay there a really long time. (I always check on him to make sure he is OK... but he pretty much comes and goes as he pleases using his doggy door which opens to my backyard which is completely fenced in.)


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

We always watch for lifting of a foot when it's really cold. In deep snow if it's really cold, maybe below zero, we put boots on Marty.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

uncool said:


> What are the safe limits for the amount of cold weather exposure a GR can handle? What is the coldest temp a GR can safely handle? How long can a GR be out when the temp is around 30F with lots of snow?


Those are pretty mild conditions for a golden. Our girls just love to go out and take a nap on the snow when it's that "warm".

Right now we only have one little patch of ice left and in the evenings when it's in the 20's both Emma & Luna love to lay on that one little dog sized spot, LOL.

When it was -20F they didn't seem to notice the cold but I didn't leave them out for more than about 15 minutes at a time, but they wanted to stay out.

.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

30F is tropical for Abby and Finn, don't worry about it. Below zero with wind they shake their heads a bit but still want to go. They have thick paw pads and playful hearts.


----------



## Leopup (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi there! 
We used to live in Minnesota and know how cold it can get there... I agree with other pet parents here...these GRs are crazy and can stay outside in the snow longer than we would imagine. But with the MN winters, it's frigid than cold , so it would be a great thing to invest in some dog booties. They will protect her paws from salt, cold roads, antifreeze & also you don't have to worry about her licking it off when she gets back home. 
Some signs dogs exhibit when they are cold :
Whining
Limping
Anxiety
Lethargy
Shivering

This is a good link that I found for Goldens in cold winters. Hope this helps! 
https://www.totallygoldens.com/cold-winter-weather-tips-for-dogs/


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

30 degrees is heaven for a Golden. When you start getting toward 0 you'll need to keep an eye on them.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I live in the Toronto GTA, our winters can go from spring like to freezing winter temps in one week. Both my dogs love going outside and I continue taking them for their daily walks. My JRT will be 9 this year but I always watch for his cues as to when to head home whether its winter cold or middle of the summer heat. He hates boots so when the salt start bothering his pads, we head home for a quick paw wash and treat. 

Luna, our 20 mo old GR will bark at the back door to be let out and she'll just go sit outside. Last winter, she sat outside while the winds blew the snow around. My JRT went out, took care of business and came back in. She just sat there & refused to come indoors. I had to go put on a coat and boots and go get her. She loves it outside, just sits there enjoying the cool. There has only been a few times, she did as her big bro did, take care of business and come straight to the back door to be let in. 

I think you just have to watch your pup for cues they've had enough.


----------

